

Searching For Online Video's Holy Grail - myoung8
http://money.cnn.com/2008/02/04/technology/kirkpatritck_iamplify.fortune/index.htm?section=money_latest
Guesses on what happens when you get people from Random House and McKinsey running a company, plus a CTO from Accenture?
======
myoung8
Guesses on what happens when you get people from Random House and McKinsey
running a company, plus a CTO from Accenture?

~~~
xirium
@0% affiliate fees on US$100 niche videos sounds really good. However, if the
management doesn't understand their market then you'd be a fool to associate
with this venture.

